# Bobcat Hunting?



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

So i leased a property and we have a pretty nice size bobcat on the property. I do not have dogs and I would like to hunt him after Deer season. Any recommendations on how to hunt them without dogs? Can you put out raw meat or cat food or something? Lmaoo may be a silly question but i have no idea on how to hunt bobcat or predators. I would like to take it with a bow but one of my buddies who really doesn't know much said "No way man, you need to take your rifle out there". 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

They can be called in. Could also trap. My guess is that one of these methods would be more effective than bait and wait, but if it was hungry I am sure it would hit bait, just tough to be there at the same time as the cat.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

They travel.. When it snows check for tracks in and out of your section..


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Whatever you do make sure you get a kill tag prior to the deadline. You will need a fur bearer license.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

[Q










Luv2hunteup said:


> Whatever you do make sure you get a kill tag prior to the deadline. You will need a fur bearer license.


Thanks for the reminder Luv2, missed the deadline everytime since the new rule was implemented lol..which I do like for obvious reasons. Dont do much of the varmint hunting but every once in a while on a cold winter day and run across a big cat track I think dang what a doofus.

Ok enough rambling and back to topic.
Get yourself some beaver carcasses from fur buyers, me it was J&K fur exchange or any other legal bait but may need salvage permit for certain baits, I'm sure rules have changed since I baited for varmints to keep them in a particular swamp I wanted to hunt many moons ago. Cats are easy to keep in a area with bait imo unless its breeding season..big males will travel extensively. I always wedged beaver in a crotch of a tree with leaning pole 4" whatever to keep coyotes from stealing the bait.

Like I said look up the laws it's been a few years for me.

Mom and young ones were working this dead deer we ran across on the other side of the Ausable and put a cam on it. I have lots of cool video of the 3 cats some place. It was cool watching the mom cover up the deer after feeding daily on it. Good luck!


----------

